# Heifers out



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 2, 2009)

Had a little fun yesterday; a couple heifers got out on us (at least on the renters) TWICE yesterday.  Once one heifer was trotting up the laneway  trying to keep up with her herdmates, so I had to call the folks who own these gals right away.  So I helped get her in, along with another heifer who decided to risk a little freedom while we were trying to get this one heifer in.

Second time, two heifers got out.  But this time we just waited for them to mosey on up to the corrals towards the gate, with a little help.  They certainly were a lot easier to get in than the first one.

Didn't look to see where she broke out, but I was thinking somewhere along the road.  So the owners'd be back sometime to put in some electric to protect the old hog-wire fence and keep those girls in.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 2, 2009)

Yikes.    That is hectic day.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL GFG don't worry their excursions only lasted 10 minutes.  And they never strayed far either; them dairy heifers are sure a lot tamer than them beef steers.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 2, 2009)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> LOL GFG don't worry their excursions only lasted 10 minutes.  And they never strayed far either; them dairy heifers are sure a lot tamer than them beef steers.


I bet they are.  But I've noticed that being tame doesn't always have much to do with the situation.  The most docile of our beef cows here had been the hardest to catch.    Might just be us.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 2, 2009)

How do you handle them when they're out? Do you chase them or coax them with a feed bucket?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jun 3, 2009)

We've done both.  They usually end up... Doing exactly what they want.  :/


----------



## Thewife (Jun 3, 2009)

If mine get out, I just whistle or send the dogs after them.
99% of the time they will head back through where ever they got out.
Works well, they are in and I know where they got out!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 3, 2009)

dairy heifers love the feed bucket to much to roam to far.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 3, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> dairy heifers love the feed bucket to much to roam to far.


Would you PLEEEEEEEEEEEEASE tell that to my neighbor's heifers! Ours don't generally roam to far and usually stay in but, there is the odd occassion where the grass is greener on the otherside of the fence. It doesn't matter how green their side is either!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jun 3, 2009)

We had front yard ( not backyard)  heifers grazing about 1.5 acres. Occasionally the fence would go down from deer passing through or fencer going off or whatever, and the youngsters would wander. 
We would go hiking after them with a grain bucket and halter, find them down through the woods or over the hill. We'd coax the tamest with the grain, halter her and lead them all home. Many times they were so glad to see us because they were lost and wanted someone familiar.
I always insisted that even though they were the kids' 4H animals, the calves also knew me as mommy and knew I had grain and goodies. Inevitably, they got out when the kids weren't home!


----------

